# France. Have the police ever stopped you



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

To check and see if you have all the requirements.
Beam deflecters
warning triangle
Hi vis jackets for each passenger
Spare pair of specs etc.

I have only seen one mh pulled over and the check was for beam deflecters.Late ferry and arrived in the dark.


Dave p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

NO 
and I don't want them to


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

not yet ,but we have 1 week to go, so hopefully we won't

John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No, but I suspect if you were involved in an rtc they would find the proverbial tooth comb and use it........

The French have paperwork down to a fine art - it requires a piece of paper to do virtually everything (or mutliple) - some would say even to go to the loo but I wouldn't say that....... :lol: 

Dave
(in one of those moods :lol:  )


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

yes- but not in my mobby. I was on business, driving near Ameins and I was caught in a radar trap and stopped for speeding and given an on the spot fine (forget how much) which I couldn't pay as had no cash on me! Passport seized while I went off to the nearest cash machine to withdraw cash to pay fine.
All ended happily if not a little poorer.

One word of advice for anyone in this position - before you leave police trap to go and get cash find out the name and address of their police station! Or when you get back with the cash they may have packed up and gone back to the station.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

When we moved to France ,my mate on here Rugby Ken and i hired a veichle to transport my stuff ,on way back to uk we were stopped on motorway service area and checked ..all we had were two crates of scotch in the back .(police.looking bemused) .all we could say was ..brewed in Scotland,exported to France ,,being returned to England ..had a laugh ,think we caught them on a good day..


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

No , but loads of times in the car and on the motorbike.
Treat them with respect and be polite and so far so good.
Even suggested one time that my speed on the bike was a tad on the high side, (over 130 km in a 90 zone), and in future I should slow down a bit.  
Guesse what? I did :wink: until I was out of sight :evil:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We were stopped in the MH a couple of weeks ago on a main road, miles from anywhere, by an officious bunch doing a Traffic Survey.

A girl was asking questions, in good English, to my wife in the passenger seat - "where are we going, where have we come from, were we on holiday (?)"

Then a guy peered through a side window, nosy b*stard, just as our dog was looking out.

The dog barked as loud as he could at the guy and both he and the girl jumped back as if they were shot.

They didn't bother with any more questions and I'm sure as I looked in my wing mirror as we departed that both of them were off to change their underwear!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not in the M/H, but many times while driving a truck carrying chemicals.
When they see the orange plates showing that your vehicle is carrying dangerous goods, they frequently stop you and do a complete check.
Easy pickings if your tackograph shows any speeding or you do not have the correct documentation or safety equipment.
Don't worry and just be polite!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*police*

Yea last week going much to fast on my motorbike got a well deserved dressing down and a threat of a fine then let us off slowed us down tho humble pie worked and a lesson learned


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

once breathalysed along with the locals coming out of the village just after lunch. Fortunately had only had one small beer.

Joe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So whats the fuss about carrying the breathalizer kits.
In a survey yesterday 57% of french motorists had not got them.
Dave p


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have just got back from a month in France. Had a great time as usual. Looked every time we did the shopping and still have yet to find Breathaliser widgets. The only people we encountered carrying them were Brits who purchased either on the boat or in Dover.

We were stopped by customs in Central France. Checks took about twenty minutes including the x-ray. Most interesting.

Steve


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup, once in northern France somewhere at about 2am of a Saturday night (club throwing out time I guess?).

Policeman stood at the window, wound down the window and shoved a breatherlizer in. My wife blew into it and when confirmed ok she explained she was the passenger.

Yes I had to too, but we all had a good laugh including the police squad.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> We were stopped by customs in Central France. Checks took about twenty minutes including the x-ray. Most interesting.
> 
> Steve


I've been stopped a couple of times, and I've noticed over the last few months an apparent increase in customs prescence, particually motorbikes. What are they looking for?

Malcolm


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Been stopped twice on my push bike for riding on the wrong side of the road!! and going the wrong way down a one way street and both times in Le Touquet while going to get the bread in the moning.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Neevr in the motorhome or the car but stopped once by the police in a spot check but as a I pulled past and stopped they saw the GB plate and waved me on.
But I always ahve all the correct paperwork and required kit. No point in not having it and risking an issue.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stopped and fined (€22) for not indicating when overtaking a Sans Permit Micro Car.

No other checks other than to see license.

Ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes !!

Was coming hoe from Spain,we were stopped at the Spanish / French border, they searched the MH, it had nothing to do with beam deflectors, high viz jackets etc.

There was an amber terrorist threat throughout Europe, they wanted to make sure I was not carrying any terrorists, bombs or guns.

I was also pulled up at Dover (Outward) and checked for explosives and illegals once, as I said to the guy I don't mind you checking for explosives, however if there are illegals on board leave them, and I will drop them off near Paris (he didn't smile)

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Not in the motorhome, once on motorbike back in 1976. Stopped for speeding (90 on a bend shown as 60). The radar van was tucked well into a driveway right on the bend. I was asked to produce my licence but let off with a warning.

JohnW


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> We were stopped in the MH a couple of weeks ago on a main road, miles from anywhere, by an officious bunch doing a Traffic Survey.
> 
> A girl was asking questions, in good English, to my wife in the passenger seat - "where are we going, where have we come from, were we on holiday (?)"
> 
> ...


methinks you had a very lucky escape. good job you had a dog with you.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Yes !!
> 
> I was also pulled up at Dover (Outward) and checked for explosives and illegals once, as I said to the guy I don't mind you checking for explosives, however if there are illegals on board leave them, and I will drop them off near Paris (he didn't smile)
> 
> Steve


Must have been the same bod that did me. Bred specially for the job
Dave p


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

Now you need to carry two breathalizers law from 1st july bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*In the days of permits*

I was fined on my third ever trip with a truck and before I even got out of the docks at Caen  
It was in the days when a permit was required and I made a genuine mistake, because I did not know and I filled in a two journey permit with details for a third journey.
There should have been markings on the permit to alert me but they were very faint and I did not know they were there.
I had a new permit with me which I then used but I still got a £90 fine  
I repeat, it was a genuine mistake but they would not take that into account.
Another time I was approaching the traffic lights at Sees and a gendarme was standing by the control box and turned the switch to red. I had no chance of stopping a fully freighted artic and picked up another £90 fine  
I had many control stops within the 12 years that I was International driving, but these were the only fines. Not bad really as my truck usually carried dangerous goods and they are pretty hot on these.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

In the MH, by the 'Customs and Revenue Police', a couple of years ago.

I think they thought the Murvi was a van


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stopped in France ?*

 Yes, many times, but never been fined. You get pulled over frequently near St. Avold, because you may just have come out of Germany. The customs guys stop you frequently on the stretch from Basel to Strasbourg - maybe they think you are carrying too much cash out of the Swiss banks. Controls are also fairly frequent if you are going to cross the Rhine into Germany, where you pass the Peugeot factory - seem to think you are sneaking off via a back way?
Anyway, if you are all in order nothing to worry about.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

roxby said:


> Now you need to carry two breathalizers law from 1st july bob


I think you only need to carry one unless of course you intend to use one at any time. If you do not drink and drive then one is sufficient and even if you do drink and drive then there is no requirement for you to use your own breathalyser.

JohnW


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

its the french law from 1st july carry two breathalizers sold in packs of two on the ferry £5.99 it is defniatly LAW
It has been on the English news and in the News Papers dont get caught out The Price is cheaper than the fine ...good luck


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Yes, in the Motorhome near Capbreton northbound N10.

They pulled us over along with many trucks. Did general checks and searched inside the van and wanted to no what Alcohol we had and where had we been to (Spain).

Some spoke really good English and where all very friendly.

sennen523.


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Last Easter a pair of Very nice lady police people gave me a certificate to say I was driving at 120, not sure it does 120mph and it doesn't say kmh :lol: - cost me €90 for the privilege..

Bit naughty though as its on a section of the N10 that suddenly drops from 130 to 90 for a junction and the sign was not clearly visible but, "c'est la vie" 

Courty


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

pneumatician said:


> We have just got back from a month in France. Had a great time as usual. Looked every time we did the shopping and still have yet to find Breathaliser widgets. The only people we encountered carrying them were Brits who purchased either on the boat or in Dover.


We were there last week - looked for them in every supermarket and petrol station, didn't find any, but met lots of people scouring the aisles for them too.

The consensus of the French seemed to be that the law was brought in by Sarkozy simply because one of his mates just happens to own one of the only two companies in France licensed to manufacture the self-test thingies....

Anyway, bottom line seems to be that demand has outstripped manufacture, hence none available, and foregners will be given a 'grace' period until November, so will be warned but not fined.

I've been pulled over by the motorcycle SRS police in the MH - checking vehicle documents mainly.

Morph.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Not yet, but if my remap has had the desired effect, I suspect i will be sometime over the next month or two


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morphology said:


> . . . the law was brought in by Sarkozy simply because one of his mates just happens to own one of the only two companies in France licensed to manufacture the self-test thingies....
> Morph.


Hi Morph

We finally managed to find a couple last week - ready for our next trip.

They were made in Canada???

(_Just for interest._ :wink: )

Dave


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

*breathalizers*

Thanks Zebedee Sarkosy and companies have nothing to do with them one could get some bum steers and a big fine reading some opinions...
Made in canada?????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: breathalizers*



roxby said:


> Thanks Zebedee Sarkosy and companies have nothing to do with them one could get some bum steers and a big fine reading some opinions...


Quite agree Roxby.

As ever, accuracy is never allowed to impede the progress of an urban myth! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Like it or not, French law now states that you must carry *one *unused alcotest kit in your vehicle at all times.

This obviously means that you should carry at least _*two kits*_.

The logic is simple. If you carry only one kit, _*and have used it*_, you cannot legally drive to the pharmacie to buy another . . . since you would no longer be carrying an unused kit with you during that journey.

Is it really worth all the anguish and brain bashing anyway??? For the sake of a measly €6 (at most) you can set your mind at rest and avoid any hassle if you are unlucky enough to encounter a stroppy Gendarme. _(The use-by date on ours is June 2015, so not exactly a major investment on a "per holiday" basis.)_

Holidays are for relaxing, aren't they! :roll:

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If revenue is a priority for the Gendarmes then stopping motorists and asking to see their breath testers could prove lucrative.

What is the penalty for not having one? Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure the fine is only 11 euro's (Think I read it somewhere!!)

As has been said the requirement is that you must have _ONE_ available for your use. They only seem to sell them in pairs though. For the reaons given above.

One thing to be VERY careful of is that any kit MUST be labelled "NF" if its not then it is not an "_approved_" kit and therefore you could in *theory* be fined for not having one (I have seen a lot that are NOT "NF" approved for sale in the UK so be sure to check carefully)

I have a kit, it has a long use by date and doubtless will go into the bin at the end of that period unopened.

Its a simple rule really. If you drink DONT DRIVE.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speeding*

Was in a Very Fast UK Registered Sports Car on the A1 coming out of Paris. I knew the speeding trap was there, forgot for a moment.

So I got trapped whilst being overtaken by a french Registered Citroen.

Never once checked anything else. Just wanted money and I had to go to next Service Station with a Bank ATM to pay him.

I did mention the faster Citroen and the fact that I was driving less than 10% over the speed limit (about 7%). The reply was no eye contact, just a shrug. I then went on to say that I wish the UK Police force was as good as the French.

They only want your money and/or to improve road safety and save lives.

Quite often, just money.

TM


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be amazed if you faced any wrath from the law if your breathalyzer did not show an approved mark.

Although limited, my involvement with French police have shown them to be very reasonable and willing to apply a common sense approach, which is more than can be said for my experience of police in the UK.

Having said that, i'm confident if you push your luck and wind em up, they can be as officious as the next.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*BKits*

Available in Chemist 2.99 euros/pr


----------

